# Some help telling the difference between a spider albino, and a spider albino



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

I know you'd think it simple but, I have just had a clutch sired by a Pastel Albino male x Spider het Albino Female. Outcome...3x bubblebee albinos:no1: (1 male 2 females), 1x spider albino:no1: (male), 1x pastel 100%het albino and 1x 100% het albino. (both males)
How can I tell the difference between the spider albinos to the bumblebee albinos? Is there any distinct markings to look for, or anything that gives it away? 
All I can tell is that the male spider albino (I think) is a lot brighter and clearer, nice white spider markings, hence why I think that this is the spider albino as they seem to come out clearer from what I've seen.

Some help would be appreciated here. :notworthy:

I'll post some pics after shed.

Thanks


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

Royal Balls said:


> Hi
> 
> I know you'd think it simple but, I have just had a clutch sired by a Pastel Albino male x Spider het Albino Female. Outcome...3x bubblebee albinos:no1: (1 male 2 females), 1x spider albino:no1: (male), 1x pastel 100%het albino and 1x 100% het albino. (both males)
> How can I tell the difference between the spider albinos to the bumblebee albinos? Is there any distinct markings to look for, or anything that gives it away?
> ...


How do u know you've got 3 bumblebee albinos, and 1 spider albino, if you're here asking how to tell the difference? :hmm:

and id post this in the snake section. I dont know what the hell im even doing here tbh : victory:


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Because I've been looking at pictures and have seen a big difference between spider albinos and bumblebee albinos, like with these little fellas/gals.
This is only what I assume but thought I'd ask for help, just to be sure and not get it wrong. Or just see if there are any tale tale markers etc.

What thread should this be on? and if so please can a mod move it!

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

Royal Balls said:


> Because I've been looking at pictures and have seen a big difference between spider albinos and bumblebee albinos, like with these little fellas/gals.
> This is only what I assume but thought I'd ask for help, just to be sure and not get it wrong. Or just see if there are any tale tale markers etc.
> 
> What thread should this be on? and if so please can a mod move it!
> ...


im still confused. if you can see the difference, surely you can pinpoint the markers yourself?

Start a new thread in the snake section. The titles wrong too in case you hadnt noticed : victory:


----------

